

Here’s Another Chance to Buy Google Glass - izaslavsky
http://techland.time.com/2013/10/28/another-chance-to-buy-google-glass/

======
Raphmedia
As much as I am interested in these, I am not going to pay $1500 for a dev.
kit that will need to be swapped for a $300-$800 pair next year...

------
wesleyac
Yay, Big Brother!

